# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  BP Cuff @ Home. Guessing Game ea. time diff results. Is an Average good? help pls

## NiceGuyResearcher

Title: BP Cuff @ Home. Guessing Game ea. time diff results. Is an Average good? help please


I bought a BP Cuff almost 1 year ago (yes, I'm late to the game at about 50 y.o.) and only today started getting serious about Note taking the readings in a file and getting more accurate readings as it seems to have been a guessing game all the other times before, about a year ago when it was delivered to me, I watched a couple of YT vids to learn about how to do it, but I got widely disparate different readings....


_So basically today, I've taken great pains today to take more accurate measurements (without obviously stressing or overthinking to get an accurate reading)_


How did I make more of an effort?:


1) I took my 1 16 oz. energy drink 2 hours before the reading (caffeine 2 hours before the reading)
2) I emptied my bladder and made a bowel movement 2 hours before the reading
3) I did not drink or eat anything 2 hours before the reading
4) I sat in a lower metal chair (Before I used a computer chair the other times which is a bit higher up) until reading the BP owners manual which stated to have the base of the chair you sit on almost 12 inches from the table top upon which the bp cuff rests
5) I sat for 3-5 minutes still & quiet and relaxed

*Please note that the above preparation is way more than is done at a Doctor's office which on the fly, they don't ask you to take a deep breath or to relax for a minute or 2 min. before taking your BP

_Background: A recent tele doc app't where I was prescribed anti-high blood pressure medicine at the end, revealed that my doctor said the CVS pharmacy blood pressure machines are much less accurate_ than the BP cuffs you use at home, because the ones at the pharmacy have to be calibrated and have people of different sizes use them.

Reading #1: 142/94 (taken on 11/26/22 at 9:40 am)
Reading #2: 139/92 (taken on 11/26/22 at 12:10 pm)
Reading #3: 139/92 (taken on 11/26/22 at 12:13 pm)
Reading #4: 145/96 (taken on 11/26/22 at 12:17 pm)
Reading #5: 147/93 (taken on 11/26/22 at 12:27 pm)
Reading #6: 142/88 (taken on 11/26/22 at 12:32 pm)

As you can see the BP ratings are somewhat Wide and Disparate (wide differences between each reading)

I said well, if this is the case, it might be *Inherent in taking BP readings, right? So maybe I should take an Average?*

*The average results are shown here:

Average: total all the systolic numbers and divide / by the 6 which is the number of readings = 854 systolic number divided by 6 (6 readings) = 142 systolic average

Ok so I have a 142 average after taking 6 readings in a relaxed environment with my feet flat on the floor, not crossed, relaxed for 5 minutes before, not talking, in a totally quiet environment

Main Question:
Is taking an average of the number of readings a good idea?---if your getting different readings, maybe an average would make things more accurate?

(I took an average of the Systolic #, but the other # (diastolic) came out to about 94, and the pulse rate per minute came out to an avg. of 70

Second, ancillary Question

Does the cuff wire tubing have to be 1 straight line? (My table is short)....I'd figure as long as my elbow is flat on the table, and the cuff is at the same level as my heart (and I can fit 2 fingers, my index & my mid finger in the sleeve) and have an Inch of space between the sharp bone of my elbow and the cuff, I'm Good to Go, right?

Putting it differently, *the gray wire tube is not 1 straight extended line, but curved; that's not a problem, right? Because what may seem important is that the gray tube be on top of my forearm, right?*

(pics attached). 

Thanks so much, in advance, for any constructive help

NiceGuyResearcher

----------


## almostgone

That is *not* a huge fluctuation in multiple/sequential measurements throughout the day.

Most people can easily manipulate their BP/relax by a session of box breathing prior to BP measurement.

As far as an auto-inflate machine, I like Omron. Make sure you have one with the appropriate size cuff. Make sure you position the cuff correctly, and maintain the same posture when seated. Bending forward at the waist can make a difference..

Again, your measurements, if accurate, are negligible Yes, they may have prescribed you an antihypertensive. That's good.

Just on a guess and looking at one of your pics, I'm going to say your cuff may positioned be a tad low when measuring, but your measurements are consistent. 

There's a lot going on "under the hood" in regards to your body. Your BP reflects this. Even pain can elevate your BP.

----------


## almostgone

Also, I think you're misinterpreting the picture of proper cuff placement. It is typically measured from the crease of the arm, not the point of the elbow.

----------


## almostgone

If you find your machine is accurate ( repetitive measurements), but not precise (doesn't give a reasonable measurement compared to a known "good" device), look through your instructions. The manufacturer should offer that service or provide instructions regarding what to do.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> That is *not* a huge fluctuation in multiple/sequential measurements throughout the day.
> 
> Most people can easily manipulate their BP/ relax by a session of box breathing prior to BP measurement.
> 
> As far as an auto-inflate machine, I like Omron. Make sure you have one with the appropriate size cuff. Make sure you position the cuff correctly, and maintain the same posture when seated. Bending forward at the waist can make difference.
> 
> Again, your measurements, if accurate, are negligible Yes, the may have prescribed you an antihypertensive. That's good.
> 
> Just on a guess and looking at one of your pics, I'm going to say your cuff may positioned be a tad low when measuring, but your measurements are consistent. 
> ...


Thanks so much, Almostgone

I often smile and think of nothing when I do a BP reading, at the point of a chiro adjustment, smiling can help cause relaxation and a better chiro. adjustment

My gp family doc is a nice guy but should have been more proactive and assertive in prescribing me lipitor and anti-blood pressure meds

Growing up a lot in the Northeast cities has a lot to do with a higher b.p. mentality, and it's mostly mind over matter.

Have a good thanksgiving weekend, Almostgone, I'm grateful to you and your help here  :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

Easiest thing to do it when you go see your doctor bring your blood pressure machine along and test it side by side with theirs. I have a fairly cheap one and it tested exactly the same as the one in the office.

I also agree with almostgone, breathing makes a HUGE difference. One time mine was 205/98 right before a surgery and they weren't going to do it so I told them to have my wife (now ex) leave the room and just breath deeply for 2 minutes and it was almost down to normal.

Speaking of blood pressure, I just started trying someone a few weeks ago because I want to get off the meds. Apple cider vinegar gummies 2x a day and so far my BP is almost back to normal.

----------


## Test Monsterone

Yeah, those numbers are very consistent. I played a game once and tested my bp when I was pissed or sad vs relaxed and happy, and the difference was about 20-30 points systolic. I dont know about anyone else, but I take a few readings in a row and the first reading is almost always at least 10 points higher.

----------


## almostgone

> Yeah, those numbers are very consistent. I played a game once and tested my bp when I was pissed or sad vs relaxed and happy, and the difference was about 20-30 points systolic. I don’t know about anyone else, but I take a few readings in a row and the first reading is almost always at least 10 points higher.


Same here. I can get frustrated about something and it creeps up. Some strenuous work....BAM...it will jump right up there. Sit outside in the sun during the summer when temps are 100°F plus ...BP is going up.

----------

